# Hello !! I am new here !



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Hey catfriends!

I just wanna to say hello! But first: Please excuse my bad english  
My name is Sheila, i am a Burmilla breeder from Hamburg Germany.

At the moment 3 lovely Burmillas are living with me. My cat Bailey:










Her 4 month old daughter Amily:










And Amilys brother Andy:










My trio is sooo much smoochy, like Burmillas are. End of this year we will get the next litter, i am so much excited right now !!

Bailey is still calling after her "husband".. her "husband" named "Victory af Misapotanien" lives in danmark. Father of Andy and Amily is "DK All Saints James Cagney".

I like Burmillas so much and will never miss them because they are so much ordered to their holder and talking very much. Yes they are really chatterboxes ! :lol: 

If you want to see more of my darlings and breed, you can go to my website "Burmillas of Chattahoochee": www.burmilla.beep.de .

I wish you all a very n ice day! And hope to hear from you!  

Yours,

Sheila


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Hello Sheila! 

Love the pictures of your cats, they are really very beautiful! I'll be sure to stop by and see your website when I have a minute.  

Joyce


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Dear Joyce,

thank you very much !!  
You are very welcome to visit my website, but the design isnt very nice  in time i get a new website which a friend of mine is building for me.. i am not good in technical things so it is a very simple site..

but.. HAVE FUN !!!  

I wish you a very nice evening !!


Sheila


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi Sheila! Your kitties are lovely. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Dear Jeanie!

Thank you very much! I hope you can understand my english.. i think so but please ignore my mistakes :wink: i try the best !

Its a very nice forum here !! So i thought i will registrate :wink: 

Now i go to visit your website, only the name of it sounds interesting !!!!

Have a very nice evening! 

Sheila


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness, they are sooo beautiful, the entire family...welcome to the forum  

In the picture of Andy...who is the kitten that is almost hidden behind him, is that Amily????


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Dear Mike!

Thank you very much for your welcome!
Yes, Amily always hides behind Andy, her "big brother", there she feels safe.. :wink: 

I like these picture of the both:










Andy is keeping watch of her :wink: 

Now i have to look at your cats !!  

Have a very nice evening! (I dont know which time you have? In Germany now it is 23:50) maybe i should wish a good morning ?! :lol: 

So, have a nice time  
Best regards!
Sheila


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

On the East Coast we are five hours earlier than you, unless you are on Daylight Savings time.  However, there are four time zones in the U.S.  (Each one an hour earlier as you go west) 

You're doing very well with your English, by the way!


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Thank you Jeanie,

that gives me bravery :wink: some words i couldnt explain i am searchin by LEO :wink: 

And thank you for the explanation about the time.. i try to speak more anglish (with breeders from other countries also).. i like english very much but there are some problems.. :wink: but i hope it is understandable ! When i was a child i had trainings with my horse and the trainer only spoke english because they came from california, oregon etc.. did i show my horse ?!?! No.. oh.. i forgot to act for my darling "JB":










He lives outside my appartement of course :wink: 

Have a nice evening and my best regards!!

Sheila


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Dear Sheila.

Your English is very good, despite the fact that you have very little formal training. English is one of the hardest languages to learn, so you can feel very proud of yourself.

The second photo of the kittens is simply gorgeous! And the horse is lovely too! I just wish my cats would hold a position long enough to photograph, but the majority of my pictures involve either the back of their heads, or their butts! :lol: 

Joyce


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sheila, your English is very good! 

Welcome to the forum, your cats are beautiful.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, beatiful kitties!


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Hey all!

Thank you so much !! Now i am couraged enough to post some more :lol: 

I think my kitties will grow up abounding now whit all the nice comments you gave them!! I thank you so much!!

I will load up some pictures this evening when i am back from work..

Have a really nice day !!

Best regards,

Sheila


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have such beautiful kitties! Welcome to the forum and don't worry about your English


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Hy Kim,

thank you very much!
I think i will have much fun here and all gave me courage, because of my english, to post some more :wink: 

Have a nice day !!

Sheila


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Sheila  your kittys are absolutly gorgeous... :luv and don't worry about your english, my first language is french and i'm sure i made some spelling mistakes in my posts but nobody said anything and everybody is very friendly and supportive in here... we have people from all over the world in here... it's a great community...


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh your cats are absolute ANGELS!!!

Don't worry about the English, we butcher it here every day!

Welcome to the forum, the more the merrier, variety is the spice of life and all that jazz!

Glad to have you, and your furbabies (nick-named for beloved cats), as part of our family!


----------

